# the waiting and searching is over



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

well i have been having a hell of time finding an AR style rifle,like most folks around the country right now.

ive been wanting one for my new hobby of predator hunting,not to mention its been on my gun list for quite some time.i had been procrastinating for far to long on getting one.with all the recent gun control crap going on in our country i decided to start looking for one a couple weeks ago.

as most know they are very hard to come by right now.

i have always wanted a DPMS PANTHER ARMS AR-15,but with the current state of our country debating its gun laws i figured i would take what i could get,regardless of brand, when any of the local gun shops finaly got one in.

i have been going from store to store on a daily basis and asking if they had any in.always got the same answer "nope not yet,not sure when we will either".

well this morning i made my rounds to all of the stores again,and got the same response again.

when i went to Scheels this morning and asked the guy there he said something a little differant.

he said "not yet,but come back between 11:30-12:00" and gave me a little wink.

so i drove the 1.5 miles back home,cleaned the house a little to kill time and showed back up there at 11:45 am.i walked back up to the same guy and asked him again and this time he said"YES,we have the DPMS oracle in stock right now". so i asked to see one,he walked to the back room and came out with a box.removed the rifle from the box and handed it to me and i said "thanks,i will take it".so after filling out the paper work i had him add a scope and rings to it,paid the gentelman and brought home my new yote killing gun.unfortanatley they had no .223 ammo,only a case of 1000 rds of 5.56 ammo for $450.i decided that after what i was spending on the gun/scope/case that i would wait to get ammo.besides its too friggen cold to go out and sight it in right now lol.

now i cant wait to be able to afford some .223 ammo and for the temps to warm up enough to spend a few hours outdoors at the range.

now i am done buying guns for awhile.

heres a pic of my new weapon


----------



## brn2hunt (Dec 31, 2012)

Awesome! enjoy it!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Sweeeet!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

NICE !!


----------



## cherokee96 (Jan 4, 2013)

Good lookin gun, congrats.
I wish i could have found.a 1000 round case of ammo for that price, in my area right now its going for $350 per 500 round case....ridiculous.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

ya i thought the price was reasonable for the amount of ammo

however it was either ammo or a scope,i figured i would put the scope on it right now since it has no iron sights on it

and it is 5.56 ammo and to my understanding that has a higher pressure,and realy didnt want to break the gun in with that

not sure how it is on critters either


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

sweet gun!!


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Nice gun! You'll love shooting it once you can find some ammo.


----------



## pantherarms99 (Nov 2, 2011)

i really like my dpms and sure u will b happy with it, just hope we all get to keep using them


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

now that i own one,let them try and stop me from using

one more reason i wanted a DPMS

they are made right here in the town i live in

if i ever have a problem with it all i need to do is drive 4miles to their shop and drop it off


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

You'll like it. I love my LR308 Oracle.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on your purchase.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congratulations on the new gun !!


----------



## cherokee96 (Jan 4, 2013)

As far as breaking in your rifle with 5.56 ammo, as long as your rifle is marked for 5.56 (some ARs are 223) you will be just fine breaking it in with 5.56. If i am remembering correctly dpms marks theirs 5.56.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

yes it is marked 5.56,but it will also shoot .223

i plan on doing all my shooting with .223,which is another reason i want to break it/sight it in with the .223 ammo

dont see a need to use 5.56,i am cheap and the 5.56 is a little more expensive than .223


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice gun. I used to have a DPMS like that and it was a gret time to shoot. Hope it warms up for you soon so you can take it out and break it in a bit.


----------



## cherokee96 (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh ya that makes sense if thats what you'll be shooting. Prices are opposite in my area (5.56 is cheaper here) which is why i mentioned it lol.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice ! Glad to see you found what you were looking for. Hoping things clear up soon as there is absolutely no reason except for panic buying for .223 to disappear like it has.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice rifle! You passed up on the 5.56 ammo? You can't find it around here, if you do find some it's going for a buck a round, even the cheap stuff... at least you have the rifle, you can always use it like a club lol...


----------

